# Does my puppy already have behaviours problems?



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

So - we got a 9 week old Cavapoochon on Saturday. The breeder was originally going to keep her until she was 10 weeks but apparently the vet said she 'needed to go to her new home asap'.

She's supposed to be a family pet but was really for our 14 year old daughter.

She is REALLY REALLY clingy with me. Couldn't go out the room without her following me and making a huge fuss of me at every oooortunity and, understandably, my daughter got upset.

So I decided to take a bit of a back seat and let my daughter get her out of her crate on a morning and feed her and this has helped somewhat.

Yesterday we took her for a puppy check to our vet - the vet didn't make a fuss of her and went from behind and tried to prise her mouth open - she wasn't expecting it and she SCREAMED, growled and tried to bite the vet. The vet said this was very abnormal behaviours and worried she had a problem with her mouth or jaw and took her away from us into another room. When she returned she said she was very healthy but clearly has a behaviours problem.

Today I went out while my husband looked after her and she just slept in her crate most of the day and wouldn't eat very much - then when he went to get her out of the crate she growled at him and tried to bite him!

I'm concerned that she is getting too clingy with me and I'm so worried about it.

FYI - she's super bright - has already trained to do her wee on a pad and almost all of her poo's. She's started to fetch and has almost learned to sit. But perhaps she's almost too bright?

She's also started humping a toy which had been with her mother - and which she has in her crate at night.

She's been really good at night too incidentally - no crying or anything.

So really on the whole a really good little puppy - but I can see problems starting and I would be welcome - very very welcome - for ANY and advice please?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I think it's more likely that she is clingy because she is a tiny puppy who has been taken away from her mum and everything she has ever known and put into a completely new, strange and potentially very scary place.

It is good for other family members to share her care as it does help with bonding and to be less reliant on just one person. However, they often pick their own favourite 

As for her reaction to the vet, IMO the vet scared her! I would expect any vet to approach a dog in a way that did not startle it! What a Berk!

That has probably made her a bit wary, hence her reaction to being taken out of the crate. Maybe just open the door and call her out with a happy voice, praise and treat when she does. Hopefully, she will get over that little hump with no long term effects.

Ensure she has a better experience at the vets next time, maybe avoid that particular vet if you can. Can't believe he accused her of having behavioural problems because he was in the wrong IMO.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2016)

If I were a dog and that stupid vet did that with me I'd react the same. First find a vet who knows how to approach a dog without scaring the living daylights out of them. Second give her loads of nice pleasant experiences.


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Honeysuckle's Mummy said:


> Yesterday we took her for a puppy check to our vet - the vet didn't make a fuss of her and went from behind and tried to prise her mouth open - she wasn't expecting it and she SCREAMED, growled and tried to bite the vet. The vet said this was very abnormal behaviours and worried she had a problem with her mouth or jaw and took her away from us into another room. When she returned she said she was very healthy but clearly has a behaviours problem.


Your vet thinks that a 9 week old puppy showing fearful behaviour when handled by a stranger is abnormal behaviour? Hmmm ... I think she may need to learn a little more about puppies. And I don't like the fact she took your puppy away into another room actually.

Your puppy sounds perfectly normal to me. In fact she sounds a sweetie. I totally agree with the above posters ....tiny puppy away from mum is naturally clingy to start with. Share the care and the feeding and the playing and the training and I am sure she will take to your daughter. And definitely use the happy voice treat approach.

Welcome to the board ... (puppy photos welcome!) 

J


----------



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

Ah thank you so much for your lovely words - I can't tell you how much it means to me - I'm so relieved! Jamesgoeswalkies - I agree - I was horrified when she took her away - we (hubby daughter and self) were all close to tears! They were away for around 20 minutes - which felt like 20 hours! It turns out she had supposedly done all the puppy checks while she was away - I would have preferred to see her do them myself.
I'm now worried she's going to be scared of going back to the vet and she's got her injection on Monday - but I've insisted we go to a different vet.

Thanks again for your reassurance - it means such a lot.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I'd go to a different vet for definite. I'd also ask the vet whether you can start popping in with her at quiet times and just making it a pleasant experience without her having anything done. Even if it's just to sit in the waiting room and eat treats and perhaps get a fuss off the staff. I take my dog in to be weighed every now and then, not because he needs it but because it's a good opportunity to go to the vets and it be a nice experience instead of him being poked and prodded and jabbed and stuff.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

When one of mine has to go for any reason we all go if possible. The non-patient gets weighed on the scales in the waiting room and then waits while the patient is seen. I think the extra exposure to the vet premises is beneficial so they don't necessarily associate it with unpleasant interventions.
Your vet sounds insensitive and clueless I'm afraid. Hopefully the pup is young enough to forget that incident as long as she gets lots of positive experiences.


----------



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

Sarah - that's a very good idea - about popping in at other times - I'm definitely going to do that then.and Susie - thank you too! You both gave very good advice and I'm going to go in with her tomorrow - I would like her to have a nice experience before her injection on Monday.

I never even knew this forum existed and I think it's brilliant - thanks you.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Believe or not, not all vets are good with animals - some are absolutely atrocious in their handling skills and it's sounds like you have one of those. If you know anyone with dogs, ask them for recommendations. It's worth travelling a bit further or paying a little bit more for a really competent vet. I moved 45 minutes away from my vet, but still do the 1.5 hour round trip with mine as I rate them so highly.

All puppies will be clingy so now is the time to start separation training. This is one of them most important things you can get your puppy comfortable with. The easiest way to do this IMO is to get your puppy comfortable with being in the crate with you IN the house. I start by feeding ALL my puppies meals, chews and interactive toys in the crate, all with the door open to begin with, then slowly progress to shutting the door for a few seconds and then build up the duration.

By the way, don't be afraid of problems - what is a problem is a matter of perception, but EVERYONE will encounter 'problems' when training/dealing with their puppy, it is impossible not to. You can read all the books in the world, watch all the videos, talk to a zillion people, but it only helps so much with dealing with what is in front of you. Mistakes are there to be learnt from!


----------



## Montgomery (Oct 31, 2015)

Hopefully the new vet will be better. I would take her to the vet clinic casually and make it a positive experience. Take her in just to meet the staff, get weighed and fussed a little so she doesn't start to see the vet as a scary place. Try to do this a few times among other socialisation and outings you do with her.


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Honeysuckle's Mummy said:


> Sarah - that's a very good idea - about popping in at other times - I'm definitely going to do that then.and Susie - thank you too! You both gave very good advice and I'm going to go in with her tomorrow - I would like her to have a nice experience before her injection on Monday.
> 
> I never even knew this forum existed and I think it's brilliant - thanks you.


I have noticed that different practices vary so much. When I first got Dex, I registered at the vet closest to me. I found it really impersonal and not overly friendly. Then my doggie day care recommended a vet much further from me, but it's a whole world away in terms of experience. The staff there are so lovely and always seem delighted to see the dogs. Dex seems to think it's a place where I take them to be given lots of tummy rubs and treats, so consequently I get dragged in


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Honeysuckle's Mummy said:


> Today I went out while my husband looked after her and she just slept in her crate most of the day and wouldn't eat very much - then when he went to get her out of the crate she growled at him and tried to bite him!


Was she vaccinated at the vet? This often makes them feel a bit unwell for a day or two - probably explains her grumpiness with your husband. I wouldn't try to get a pup (or dog) out of their crate though. It's supposed to be their safe space. Open the door and invite them out instead. If they don't want to come out, don't force the issue.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Might wanna change your vet! My Vet always makes a fuss of Muttly, they are supposed to be animal lovers after all! and wtf was he doing sneaking up behind her and scaring her like that??? 
I don't like that they took her into another room either, my current vet has never done that. 
When I got Muttly I had a different vet and they were just pulling Muttly around like he was an object, not a living breathing animal! They also took him away to microchip him, which thinking back, I shouldn't have let them do. 
I then changed and my vet now is so lovely, she really cares about him. Everything was done in front of me and she handles and talks to him with care. That is how a vet should behave.

Sounds like she has had a few experiences that has scared her in her most vunerable time. As said above, call her out of her crate, don't keep grabbing and moving her about manually.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

,


Honeysuckle's Mummy said:


> So - we got a 9 week old Cavapoochon on Saturday. The breeder was originally going to keep her until she was 10 weeks but apparently the vet said she 'needed to go to her new home asap'.
> 
> She's supposed to be a family pet but was really for our 14 year old daughter.
> 
> ...


In all honesty if someone approached me from behind and grabbed my mouth unexpectedly and tried to prise it open I think that I would probably scream, growl and try to bite them. Growling which she may have done first is just a verbal communication a dog isn't happy and comfortable with something or a situation. Like us if a pup is surprised and given a fright they will be come fearful. Given a choice most would run away, being grabbed they cant so the scream was probably fright and the growling etc was defensive to make him back off. She may have just gone to airsnap anyway not to make contact which they often will do.

Today with your other half and the crate could have just been a fall out of yesterday it can happen. Puppies do have a fear impact period at around 8 to 11 weeks old its natures way of ensuring when they start to explore things but don't have much in the way of protection still a way of trying to make them more wary of things and cautious, its does pass but experiences need to be kept positive during this period and associations good. Any dog thats suddenly grabbed without warning and something done to them will probably be a bit antsy. I have a terrific vet now, that will get on the floor with the dogs and talk to and fuss them and take time before even attempting to do anything at all examination wise and it can and does make such a difference.

Puppies when leaving mum and littermates and first relocating can and do become stressed, it will take most awhile to settle and feel totally secure. She may just still feeling a bit anxious after the vet visit. Instead of going to try to get her out of the crate, try to get him to want to make her want to come out of the crate and too him.
He can do this by opening it and standing well back and calling her gently to encourage her. Use treats and maybe a favourite toy, with the promise of the treat or a game instead to come out and interact. Given a bit more time and space she should be OK. I would get everyone to practice getting her to come when called and praising and treating or having a game with a toy as reward when she does.

Puppies can get clingy and follow you about. The best way to deal with it usually is to start to gently wean them off and teach them to cope alone. If you start when you are in, preferably after a play or training session when she will be more tired and happier to settle. Give her something to self amuse like a puppy safe chew or stuffed kong, and then just leave her, no fuss or goodbyes. The idea then is that you return while she is still relaxed and happy, even if its only for a minute or two at the start.
Don't make any fuss when you return in fact ignore her for a minute or two longer, and then call her too you and give her lots of attention and a fuss. You do this several times a day, gradually increasing the time she is left before returning over time. This way they gradually learn to cope alone usually, and also learn that being left means you will always be back.

Another thing that may be helpful is the Puppy Plan it explains the importance of socialisation and introducing things, for the first 16 weeks of a pups life when they are going through many stages of critical development. Socialisation is ongoing but this is the starting point. There is a section 0 to 8 weeks that is things the breeder should have been doing and then a new owners section 8 to 16 weeks to follow.

http://www.thepuppyplan.com/


----------



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

Sleddog hotel wow thanks for that I will have a look.

SOOO much he,foul advice here!

So thought I would post an update - I took her onto the local vet (not the one I epwent to the other day but another branch) and explained what had happened - and asked if they would make a fuss of them - there was a female vet (the other one was female too) and she gave her a cuddle and she was passed among the 2 nurses who were their - she was a little nervous To start with but abpctually fell asleep whilst having a cuddle!

She's been pretty subdued since then but it was a big thing for her I guess and she was perfectly well behaved. Incidentally the vet tried to open her mouth while she had her once she was perfectly relaxed and comfortable - from the front - not suddenly or from behind - and she was perfectly happy.

I have also followed the advice about leaving her in her crate and she has only cried once - but mostly has been wonderfully well behave - she's a little poppet!

Though I am dreading her injection on Monday!

I've told my husband about not getting her out of her crate but he says he was in a hurry and she wasn't coming out quickly enough for him! (Men).

Thanks again everyone


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad she seems a lot better and more settled today.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Oh great!  So glad she is feeling happier.
She may have a little squeal with her injection, don't worry.


----------



## Rach&Miko (Oct 28, 2015)

+1 to all the above advice.

As humans with a new puppy we also have a fear period I think where small "issues" such as her yelp seem like they may become big problems later on in life but it very often isn't the case.

When Miko was about the same age he'd get quite narky and bitey, almost aggressive when stopped from chewing furniture or other "naughty" habits and we thought maybe he'd become an aggressive dog... But a bit of asking on here and some work and I realised it was over tiredness and now at 4.5months all that worry has gone with a bit of training!

Maybe work with your pup on touching her all over and moving her lips etc to get her used to inspections as well and get other family members to do it too.

Best of luck she's gorgeous!


----------



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

Ah thanks to everyone - you have all been so so helpful and friendly - maybe one day I will be in a position to offer advice!

So - thought I would give an update ...

So we took her in for her injection and microchip last night - the receptionist (who she met the other day and was lovely with) went up to her and Hiney growled at her and when she touched her she snapped! I was horrified because she isn't like that normally. The receptionist did say that she wasn't in her line of vision and felt she really doesn't like people coming from behind.

So I was dreading going through to the vet.

We went in - she was also a lady vet but couldn't have been more different from the last one! Before I was prepared to put Honey down on the table I wanted to explain what had happened the last time and that I insisted that we take things slowly. She listened! She approached Homey from the front, stroked her and was just wonderful with her - she even brought out a few treats to reward her for letting her be examined. She weighed her and she was no problem. She did scream when she had her injection and microchip but didn't growl or snap as she always approached so that Honey could see her.

She concluded that she is not an aggressive dog (she did want to know what she was like at home and with strangers), and that she is simply terrified of the vet. She agreed that the previous vet (who is her colleague) likely is the cause of this - of course I realise that I was a little anxious and Hiney may have picked up on this too!

We have booked Honey in for puppy training classes from 8th Feb and also for a puppy party back at the original vet practice (as it's the only one in the area) on the 14th - so I will let you all know how she gets on.

You will all never know how much your kind words, suggestions and reassurance have meant to me! Thanks so much X


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

That's good news! Such a difference with the right handling by the vet.

All I would say is be careful at the puppy party, that she doesn't get overwhelmed by the other pups. The parties can often be a bit manic and can be too much for some pups, actually having the opposite effect and set them up to be wary of other dogs.

Honey has already had a bad experience at the vet's, so you don't want her scared by marauding dogs there too! 

Be ready to step in and protect her, and don't be bullied by the organisers


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

So glad that she seems a lot more settled and relaxed now, and that previously it appears as we thought the situation at the time and the way it was handled.

Glad that she has been booked into Puppy socialisation and training classes. One thing I would say if you could pop along to the class before hand just to observe a good trainer should be happy for you too, I would do so. A good class should not be over subscribed and not have too many puppies, it should be well structured too It likely is a good one, but beware of ones that are over subscribed with too many pups, are unstructured and end up like a mad free for all with little control going on. Classes that are not well thought out and run with too many dogs can sometimes cause a lot more problems then they solve. I would also check out the methods used, it should be kind fair reward based training. Again Puppy parties at vets can vary too, hopefully yours will be structured and well run but sometimes they can be a bit hit and miss.

Association of Pet Dog Trainers is one organisation that only uses reward Based Methods. Its only one organisation though. Even if the class you are not going to isn't
an APDT trainer, there is lots of helpful useful advice on their website, about allsorts of things. There is also a section choosing a Dog trainer and classes that will give you a useful check list what to look out for.

http://www.apdt.co.uk/dog-owners/choosing-a-trainer


----------



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

Lurcherlad oh thanks for that - ok I might carry her in and put her down when she feels happy - you're so right about the organisers - a lesson I learned after the 1st vet visit! Thanks for that.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Aww she's a pretty little girl 
So glad you have a nice vet who listened to you.

Seriously though, I do dispair at a vet that does not either have the knowledge or can't be arsed to use it and approach any dog from behind and then say it has behaviour issues. But, I'm so glad you are sorted now.


----------



## Honeysuckle's Mummy (Jan 20, 2016)

Muttly (fab name btw). Yes - I hate making an issue but as my husband reminded me - I am paying for this so I should have a say in how my dog is treated! I need to be a bit more assertive I think!
Thanks.


----------



## Muttly (Oct 1, 2014)

Honeysuckle's Mummy said:


> Muttly (fab name btw). Yes - I hate making an issue but as my husband reminded me - I am paying for this so I should have a say in how my dog is treated! I need to be a bit more assertive I think!
> Thanks.


Hehe Thanks 

Well exactly, because that is pretty serious. How may people has she convinced that their dog has aggression issues? How many times before you has this happened. Scary to think really 

I left my last vet because I didn't like how he handled Muttly. Your hubby is right.


----------

